

Call for Tips (CFT): Advise our entrepreneurs with a video pitch - abarrera
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/11/call-for-tips-cft-advice-our.html

======
abarrera
Brain don't judge them by what they seem. I just took a look at your own
start-ups and they don't seem high quality either if I get to judge them by a
paragraph. I'm pretty sure some of what u do has a lot into it, so are some of
those startups.

Nevertheless, lrgco said it all, it's first time entrepreneurs doing their
first startup, the aim is to learn, not to start the next Facebook. Not that
we mind though, but u just need to put it into context :)

That being said, u can always send a video just stressing the need of high
quality start-ups :)

------
barmstrong
Hate to be negative, but have you seen some of the startups listed here:
[http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/10/startup-school-
fall-200...](http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2009/10/startup-school-
fall-2009-project.html)

They don't seem to be very high quality.

------
lrgco
barmstrong

no one said they are market ready... yet

Do you have any specific recommendations or constructive feedback you would
like to send them?

